# Finally got to use my refurbished 13hp 33" Yardman



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

I was looking for one of these 13hp OHV Tecumsehs for a while, this one is everything I hoped, and more. MTD was the 3rd choice but wasn't willing to pay $500 for a Toro or Ariens that still needed going through and the better deals on them went too quickly, so picked this up end of last season for $150. We got about 4" of fairly heavy snow last night into today and this plowed through the piles at the end of the driveway in 3rd and even 4th gear without much bogging. 16" impeller, trigger steering, auger locks on until drive is released to free up a hand for chute adjustment, bearings where many of my other blowers used bushings, fairly heavy gauge steel considering it's an MTD. Chute rotation is a little slow compared to some, and low for tall people, but not a dealbreaker. Cable controlled chute deflector isn't frozen solid yet, surprisingly.














































Just finished putting it back together after painting, cleaning and lubing moving all parts including popping of the nylon bearing covers and regreasing, clean and lube auger gearbox, impeller mod, new auger bearing and belts.

I may redo the paint job one of these years as this one was sort of a rush job for it being in typically poor MTD condition. Still wire wheeled everything, treated with phosphoric acid (Klean Strip metal prep), primed and painted to hold it off for a little while though. Impeller mod I did while it was apart so used 10 ply tire sidewalls, chamfered the edge, and cut slots in the rubber with a die grinder so I could get it tight to the housing after putting back together. Very good blower, great bang for the buck!


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Id say you Nailed it for $150. 

Did you say 16" impeller?


----------



## jbtvt (Dec 29, 2016)

harry398 said:


> Did you say 16" impeller?


Yes, throws pretty well!


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

nice  ive a very simillar machine myself.. just different color paint  i swapped in a stouter motor.. hoping to get to do some resto this summer on it.. but as it is now.. something is hitting inside the impeller housing after a few runs with a new bearring... using my backup machine and guess ill hafta dive back in...

very nice job on yours.. it looks brand new again


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ill have to watch for those. that looks like a Baddass.

Have fun with it!


----------

